# What size dumpster?



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

Anyone know a rule of thumb for sizing a dumpster for roof tear-off? How many sq. to a yard? A 15 yarder generally does me fine. I'm looking at a big job, and need a better guesstimate. 

I know its a noob question, plus it is a variation of a "how much" question. But I gots to know...


----------



## 232323 (Mar 31, 2008)

We rent 26-28 yd dumpsters and figure a maximum of apx. 50 sq of shingles. It's not so much the volume, but the weight issue, here. They like us to limit the load to around 12,000 lbs.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

So approx 2sq to a yard. Thanks, that's a big help. I've never been charged extra on dumpster weight. But I'm generally chucking wood, not asphalt. I'll double check with the hauler on weight limits. I'm sure they always tell me, I''ve probably blocked it out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The one you ask for will be too small. The one available will be too big.:whistling


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

griz said:


> The one you ask for will be too small. The one available will be too big.:whistling


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Cedar shakes are roughly 1sq per yard.JFYI


----------



## 232323 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, this would be asphalt shingles, not wood. The 1 sq. per yard sounds right to me also for wood. Twice the volume, but about 2/3 the weight (240# vs. 160# ???)







232323 said:


> We rent 26-28 yd dumpsters and figure a maximum of apx. 50 sq of shingles. It's not so much the volume, but the weight issue, here. They like us to limit the load to around 12,000 lbs.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I dumped the trailer yesterday with 60 squares in it. The trailer is a 15 yard and there was room for another 10 squares. Of course even 60 squares is beyond the weight rating!

The trick is to load it level and dont mix the valley and vents in it. An 24in open valley tossed in sideways can really take up a lot of room.

99% of the materials get recycled. The only thing I don't think gets recycled is the plastic turtle vents and plastic shingle wrappers. The dump recycles the shingles and I recycle the paper, cardboard, metal, and aluminum. Typicaly save the money from aluminum, metal, and copper to take the crew on an ice fishing trip.

Back before the dump trailers recall sqeezing 80 squares into a 20 yard can twice.


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

We are allowed to put 11-12 tons in our dumpsters around here. I've put over 100 sq of 3 tabs in a 30 yd before with no problem. We mostly use them for our commercial projects, and from an estimate standpoint I allow one 30 yd can per 30 sq of roof. This can vary depending on how many roofs, insualtion size, wet roof materials, etc.


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

I packed 32 square into a 15 yard dumpster once, with just a little room to spare.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

All your posts are doing is making me want to buy our own roll off more and more. Not sure why.... :whistling


----------

